# Can I run my dehydrator in the garage?



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's making my house hotter, and it's noisy. Would it be bad to have it out there when it's cold? Or when it's hot and humid? Our basement is more constant temperature, but tends to be dampish, which I wouldn't think would help the process.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

I don't see why not. As long as your garage doesn't have car fumes or anything like that since dehydrators tend to go for awhile. In the summer, I use my crockpot and rice cooker in the garage and when it gets colder, I use them in the house.


----------

